

Japanese CCTV camera can scan 36 million faces per second  - stfu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2119386/Could-governments-recognise-ANYONE-instantly-CCTV-Japanese-camera-scan-36-million-faces-second.html

======
bdfh42
Absolute nonsense of course - but if folks must post Daily Mail items what can
you expect?

